# need advice for sick mourning dove



## jwhiteside2 (Jul 28, 2005)

We took in a fledgling mourning dove exactly one week ago. She was lame on the left side and balanced herself by keeping one wing down. When she tried to fly, she would fly backwards and then crash to the ground with no control. 
Since taking her in, she has taken food and water both from a syrginge and on her own from seed and water dishes. She is eating seed, hard boiled egg, grit and cuttlebone shavings, plus we've put vitamins in the water. However, her balance problem has become much more severe, she has moulted all her pinfeathers and developed a boil over her left wing joint, and the skin on her back is split open and peeled like a boiled tomato. The strange thing is, she is extremely strong, still trying to fly, and pushing very hard with her legs. She can also swallow without difficulty. But she has no coordination and frequently lies on her back on the bottom of her cage with her neck twisted 180 degrees. When I come into the room, she jumps up and rights herself! My father is a vet but lives three states away and can't help me with a definitive diagnosis. I have tried calling game & wildlife here for assistance and they just don't care. I'm not quite willing to give up on this bird yet. The bird seems to have symptoms of salmonellosis, but aboslutely no diarrhea. Stools are normal. And no eye or respiratory discharge. (By the way, we assume she has an infectious disease and have been extremely careful with keeping hands, clothes, towels and cage clean!!). Does anyone have any ideas what might be going on with this bird? I'm considering trying treatment with Baytril, but don't know what the right dosage would be. I was a vet tech 18 years ago but never treated birds. My dad is a dog and cat specialist. Not much help from him, either! Any advice? (Bringing her to a vet here is not an option. They won't see a wild bird. I can understand them not wanting to take a chance on spreading some awful infection through their facility. So I called the game board, who, as I said, don't care.) I hope someone reading this forum will care as much as I do. Even if there is no hope for the bird, some advice on helping make her comfortable would be appreciated.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

These symptoms sound much like Avian Paramyxovirus [ PMV ].As I understand it has 3 separate strains for which there is no specific treatment.I have a Pigeon with this virus and this is what I have done .... it is contagiuos to other birds and can be airborne so keep the bird separated from all othres. Keep in a quiet spot [ they tend to excite very easily ]. Provide food and water, disinfect your hands after handling. Some times " forming " them into to proper position wrapped in a cloth and holding them helps them calm.
I am sure other more knowlegeable members will be posting soon.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi jwhiteside2,



Oooooooo...

Might be PMV...might be something else, might be PMV and something-else.

Might not be PMV at all...but could be...

Poops are good huh? That's good...

If it was me, from what you describe anyway...I would consider to try 'Berimax' or maybe the 'Citromed'.

...for some info about them, see...

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/sinornis/beri.cfm


I do not understand very well what you are describeing on it's Back, but that sounds serious, as does a 'Boil'...

Boils can be a type of Abcess, so this should be looked into definitely...as well as Boil-like things which can develop from some systemic illness.

There are Bird illnesses which can express themselves specifially in Boils of sorts, but I do not remember their names, and I have never confronted them.

They can be Staff infections also I think...depending...


Hopefull, others will be along shortly who may have some insight.


Certainly good the Bird is eating and drinking on it's own...


Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would think it is PMV or paratyphoid. The boils sound like it could be paratyphoid, but it is really hard to say for sure over the internet.
I would give him the Baytril for just in case. The dose for pigeons is 15mg/kg, I assume it's the same for doves.
You've got excellent advice so far.

Hope this little one makes.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely get going on the Baytril at 15 mg/kg BID as posted by Reti. I've never seen a dove with either paratyphoid or PMV, but both are certainly possible. Warmth, quiet, hydration, and food .. plus Baytril .. I think that's the best shot at this point.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

BID, by the way, means twice a day in prescription terms.

Pidgey

(Right?)


----------



## jwhiteside2 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks so much to everyone who posted advice so quickly for me. I am going to start this little bird on Baytril and see what happens. Right now she is sitting upright for the first time in 4 days, pecking happily at her seed! I can't believe this bird's willpower. She is actually propping herself up with her tail. I am keeping the room nice and warm for her with one of my winter space heaters (don't worry, not the kind that can catch fire!), and she has a darked portion of her cage to retreat to.
Anyone else with any further advice - I am more than happy to hear it!!!


----------



## jwhiteside2 (Jul 28, 2005)

Pidgey -

Yes, BID is twice a day. Thanks for clarifying that for anyone who is not familiar with the Latin abbreviation.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi jwhiteside2,

Wow, this poor little bird sounds like she is in rough shape. I'm sorry I don't have any further advice to add, but I just wanted to thank you for trying to help her and to send you my very best wishes for success in her recovery.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*the skin on her back is split open and peeled like a boiled tomato. * 
Is there any chance you could post a picture of this?

*she frequently lies on her back on the bottom of her cage with her neck twisted 180 degrees.*
Do you have any idea how she ends up on her back? Have you observed her having any 'seizure' type spams that would cause her to flip on her back? 

Please do keep us posted. If any other unusual symptoms occur please post them as soon as you can. 

Cindy


----------



## jwhiteside2 (Jul 28, 2005)

Cindy,

I did take a photo of the bird's skin condition with my digital camera. I can't figure out how to include it in my post. Could someone instruct me? (It's after midnight here and I'm headed to bed. Will check this forum in the morning and if someone has given instructions on posting photos, I will post one ASAP.)

As far as the bird lying on her back, she just seems to get exhausted from propping herself up with her wings. She falls over sideways, then rolls onto her back on purpose and seems to be comfortable that way. It is definitely not seizure activity. I've been observing her closely, looking for that kind of thing. I've never heard of a bird lying on its back when it wasn't within minutes or hours from death. It freaked me out the first time she did it. I cried and wrapped her in a towel and waited for her to die. But this little bird has now been lying on her back regularly for four days, and actually this evening she is stronger and more active than she's been the whole week that I've had her. So it doesn't seem that her lying on her back is related to being near death's door or seizure activity, though she is definitely neurologically impaired. This is such a curious behavior. I didn't know if anyone else had experienced this with a sick bird that did not end up dying?!


----------



## jwhiteside2 (Jul 28, 2005)

Quick note for Linda Hansen -

Thanks for your best wishes. Just knowing that there are other people who care as much as I do for a poor little bird helps boost my spirits in this difficult situation. Thank you for taking the time to let me know you care!

Vickie Whiteside (The "J" in JWhiteside is for my husband Jim, who also appreciates everyone's response to our plea for help.)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Vickie,

It just occurred to me that perhaps your dove has ruptured air sacs that may have stretched the skin to the point of tearing. Ruptured air sacs can also cause a bird to not be able to stand, perch, sit normally, or do much of anything .. is the bird at all "swelled" up .. with ruptured air sacs the outer skin gets ballooned out incredibly which causes the bird to have no ability to balance properly. Just a far out thought. Bless you for caring for this little one.

To post your picture, do a reply and then scroll down until you see Manage Attachments. Click on that link and follow the instructions from there. If all else fails, just e-mail the photo(s) to me at [email protected] or to any of the moderators, and we'll get them posted for you.

Terry


----------



## vetcare2000 (Jul 27, 2005)

It's entirely possible that this is a case of paratyphoid that has not only invaded the body but also the brain and/or inner ear. The wing boil is typical of advanced paratyphoid and it is unlikely although possible that the bird has both PMV and paratyphoid.

The best drug to use in a case like this is Baytril given its broad attack ability upon most of the salmonella family. 

Administer 5mg twice a day for the first three days in order to build the drug up in the body as quickly as possible and then bring the dose down to 2.5 mg every twelve hours for the next additional twelve days.

Salmonella infection in the brain is very difficult to eradicate however it is certainly worth the attempt. Please understand the outcome may not be as you desire. Even if you manage to "Cure" this bird and given the advanced stage of the illness, it may become a permanent vector to other animals. Unfortunately, you have to consider this as well.


----------



## jwhiteside2 (Jul 28, 2005)

*photo of bird's skin*

I am going to try to attach a photo of the mourning dove's wing nodule and the skin on her back. The skin is not swollen or puffed up. In fact it's healing up quite well. Even the wing nodule has scabbed over and decreased in size.

This morning the bird was sitting up, eating from her food dish. She still fell over to the left when she tried to move, and she still has the neck twisting behavior. 

I understand that her neurological impairment is probably permanent and I am also aware that is this is salmonellosis and I manage to treat her effectively, she will probably still be a carrier. However, I have no contact with other birds, and we are scrupulous about keeping her droppings cleaned up, so I am willing to care for her as long as necessary, whether it's days, months or years.

So far, no new or different symptoms. Birdie seems to have plateaued for the time being.

I appreciate the advice on the appropriate dosage of the Baytril!

Vickie


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Vickie,


Can you post the images again with no cropping?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jwhiteside2 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Another picture of the bird*

Hi Phil,

Here is a picture of the whole bird, taken from above so you can see the worst parts of the skin problem. Today, the skin is more of a normal pinkish color, not so boiled red looking. There are some scabbed areas and she still has the nodule on the wing. I noticed the beginning of some new feather growth scattered across her back and breast, though!


Vickie


----------

